# What is a reasonable cost per square foot of new addition



## rcianci (Jul 29, 2007)

I am on the east coast so I am not familiar with building / addition costs out west. You are right, things are settling down a bit which can be an advantage to you. Over the past few years there has been a ton of building and remodeling. With that, the "true" contractors and real craftsman are booked solid and we have seen a lot of fly-by-night hacks. 

Now that it is a year later, get some new quotes. See if there is a significant change in pricing. Ask around and find out who the reputable contractors in the area are. Even if they are still booked solid, a reputable contractor will give you sound advice on your project, everything from pricing to how the job should be done. 

I know this sounds like common sense, but the nightmare stories I have seen over the past few years are truly unfortunate. The true craftsman and good contractors are always around, feast or famine.


----------



## TimberKraft Inc (Apr 28, 2009)

raquel said:


> Does anyone have an idea of what is a reasonable cost per square foot to do an addition (1 bedroom and bathroom) in the inland empire of Southern California? We are thining of doing an addition to our existing home instead of selling it, because the market is too soft at the moment.
> 
> We got some ridiculously high estimates last year and the year before, but that is when the housing market was at its peak. Things have slowed down considerably now, so we have decided to try for other quotes.


No bathroom 500 sq ft or less add-on is about $75-85 psf depending on roof tie in and a few other things. Bathrooms can change that a lot due to the amount of options and materials used. I can do a pretty nice bath and still make money for 15,000. But you also could add upgrades and make it cost a lot more than that. $52,000 is legit from a licensed contractor but you could have it done for less and have it fall apart..


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

In my region, an average addition with bed & bath would probably range from 150 to 225 per sq. foot. And good, reputable buiders/tradesman aren't fire-saleing now, only the guys about to go out of business are.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

if you're a buyer, now's the time ! ! ! that being said, if you're also ignorant, don't bother buying,,, you'll be sitting lop-sided on that toilet LONG after you've forgotten how much $$$ you saved,,, it still costs $$$ to eat - put gas in the trk - pay the insurance & license/permit fees,,, good men charge accordingly - hacks chop prices to the bone ! ! !

just my $.03 - we're ALL at the beck & call of market forces,,, obama-yo-mama notwithstanding, we're all still free to choose,,, neighbor chose another to replace his d/w 'cause my $ was higher,,, the job's now done - at no addl fee, the guy included lots of random cracking 'cause he didn't saw the jnts soon enough - we guaranteed NO CRACKS ! ! ! live & learn, i guess, huh ? ? ?


----------

